# SEWA Bill - Explanation



## Ahassanmaly

Hi Guys !
New to the country, I can't understand anything from the SEWA Bill !!

First of all, is it only received electronically or is it supposed to be delivered at home / doorstep or such ?

Second, I just took hold of the flat since 1st of March 2016, I paid 1500 as Insurance and then received the first invoice Bill date: 2016-02-29 for 336.00	AED

Next Bill was dated : 2016-03-31 and for 186.00 AED

I Can't understand anything of the bill ! Can someone take the time to explain / elaborate ?!

31-03-2016 Bill attached


----------



## nonoa

The bill is based on how much you use, as well as the history of your payments. If the first bill was actually for use before the date of your lease, it should have been the responsibility of your landlord/previous tenant.

You pay for water, gas and electricity separately.
The bottom of the bill shows you how much you used (consumption) and the rate (cost per unit). for example your water use was 572 l/g at a rate of 0.03 fils per l/g. 572 x 0.03 = 17.16

Once the water, gas and electricity usage is calculated, they add any outstanding balance, as well as fees required to add up your total bill.


----------

